# 2017 Ankona Copperhead



## Waterboy0915 (Aug 30, 2016)

Wanted to share some photos of the Copperhead built by the folks at Ankona. Thanks to all the Microskiff members who share their experiences here. The folks at Ankona were incredible to work with during the process and wouldn't hesitate to build another boat with them in the future. Will update the post with more time aboard.




  








2017 Copperhead 4




__
Waterboy0915


__
Feb 10, 2017











  








2017 Copperhead 3




__
Waterboy0915


__
Feb 10, 2017


__
1










  








2017 Copperhead 2




__
Waterboy0915


__
Feb 10, 2017











  








2017 Copperhead 1




__
Waterboy0915


__
Feb 10, 2017


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

thats nice!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Very beautiful boat. Great color. Why so many rocket launchers on the PP platform


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

The boat looks a different color on the trailer then when in the water. Nice sled, congrats.


----------



## Waterboy0915 (Aug 30, 2016)

Thank you for the comments. The hull color is Aquamist and deck is Blue Glo White. The hull changes depending on lighting from a light blue to a light green, as you can see in the pictures. Erin with Ankona gets the credit as she guided the color choice. 

As for the rocket launchers on the poling platform, we changed from 2 to 4 as the build started. The plan was two angled out for trolling and then added two more just because we could. Erin choose location and you'll notice that the poling platform is actually about 3" taller than normal to accommodate the rocket launchers, jack plate, and motor trimmed all the way up.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice rig! no push pole / holders? That can explain the rocket launchers. lol


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Waterboy0915 said:


> Thank you for the comments. The hull color is Aquamist and deck is Blue Glo White. The hull changes depending on lighting from a light blue to a light green, as you can see in the pictures. Erin with Ankona gets the credit as she guided the color choice.
> 
> As for the rocket launchers on the poling platform, we changed from 2 to 4 as the build started. The plan was two angled out for trolling and then added two more just because we could. Erin choose location and you'll notice that the poling platform is actually about 3" taller than normal to accommodate the rocket launchers, jack plate, and motor trimmed all the way up.


Erin helped me pick it out aqua mist as well for my copperhead. She awesome! I guess I have never seen mine that blue before because all the water up here in Jax is tanic.


----------



## Waterboy0915 (Aug 30, 2016)

Erin is wonderful. When in doubt, I deferred to her input. My push pole is a 9-17' SuperStick and originally we thought it would fit in the rod tubes...it does not. So...will be adding the push pole holders later. The micro anchor pole and stake out pole take up two slots under the gunnels. Still, plenty of room for 4 rods with the offset storage system. 

It's good weather today in Bradenton, so planning on getting out and enjoying the new sled.


----------



## Waterboy0915 (Aug 30, 2016)

I'd be remiss if I didn't say thanks to Paint It Black and Str8-Six...your feedback and reviews on the Copperhead were a big part of the reason I looked at Ankona in the first place. Appreciate it.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Waterboy0915 said:


> I'd be remiss if I didn't say thanks to Paint It Black and Str8-Six...your feedback and reviews on the Copperhead were a big part of the reason I looked at Ankona in the first place. Appreciate it.


Thank you. Slime her up and post some pics. The first fish is usually the best.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Waterboy0915 said:


> I'd be remiss if I didn't say thanks to Paint It Black and Str8-Six...your feedback and reviews on the Copperhead were a big part of the reason I looked at Ankona in the first place. Appreciate it.


Sweet, man. You're going to love the skiff! I absolutely loved mine, and regretted the fact that I sold it for the past two years!


----------

